# Pedigrees of my dogs



## whitedragon (May 22, 2014)

Pedigree of Grizzly Bear de la Vallée du Dragon Blanc


Five generation pedigree: Grizzly Bear de la Vallee du Dragon Blanc


Pedigree of Fa Eywa Ngahu de la Vallée du Dragon Blanc


Five generation pedigree: Fa Eywa Ngahu de la Vallee du Dragon Blanc


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Audrey, Pretty dogs! Where do you live in France? I've been to Paris, Calais, and Provence, but that is it. I loved France and someday hope to visit again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Goldens are beautiful!


----------



## whitedragon (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for your interests !

We live near Lyon in the South-Est of France, but we trip a lot all in France and Europe... but never USA ! Maybe... I'm searching a very good boy for in fews years !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dream is to retire to France!


----------



## whitedragon (May 22, 2014)

If you come in France, please come at home !
(and take your very beautiful mystic ! lol)


----------

